# الطـــاقـــة



## هانى شرف الدين (8 أغسطس 2006)

الطـــاقـــة
الطاقة هي المقدرة على القيام بعمل ما. وهناك صور عديدة للطاقة، يتمثل اهمها في الحرارة والضوء. الصوت ايضا عبارة عن طاقة. وهناك" الطاقة الميكانيكية" التي تولدها الالات، و"الطاقة الكيميائية" التي تتحرر عند حدوث تغيرات كيميائية.

يمكن تحويل الطاقة من صورة الى اخرى. فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكن تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة في بطارية الجيب الىضوء .ويمكن ان تعمل يداك كانهما الة. فاذا" فركت" كفيك معا في جو بارد فانهما تصبحان دافاتين. ان الطاقة الميكانيكية الناتجة من تاثير" فرك" الكفين" "بالاحتكاك" قد تحولت الى حرارة.

كمية الطاقة العالم الموجودة في العالم ثابتة على الدوام، فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث. وعندما يبدو ان الطاقة قد استنفذت، فانها في حقيقة الامر تكون قد تحولت الى صورة اخرى.

{مصادر الطاقة}
اننا نستخدم الطاقة المستمده من المصادر التي تختزن الطاقة الشمسية، مثل الفحم والبترول، مثلما نستخدم الطاقة المستمدة من الشمس مباشرة. وهناك الطاقة النووية اللتي تتحرر من الطاقة.

{الطاقة النووية}
توصل العلماء خلال الخمسين السنة الاخيرة الى تحرير هذه الطاقة من بعض العناصر مثل اليورانيوم والبلوتونيوم.

{الخشب والفحم}
تنتلق الطاقة منهما بالاحتراق في سورة حرارة وضوء. يتكون الفحم من بقايا النباتات التى عاشت منذ ملايين السنين. الطاقة الموجودة في الخشب والفحم تاتى من الغذاء التي صنعته الاشجار والنباتات الاخرى بواسطة اشعة الشمس.

{البترول}
هو احد اهم مصادر الطاقة. ومنه نحصل على البنزين وزيت الديزلوزيت البرافين والاف المنتجات الاخرى. يتكون البترول من بقايا النباتات والحيوانات البحرية الدقيقة.

{الغاز الطبيعي}
يتكون تقريبا بنفس الطريقه التي يتكون بها البترول ويوجد بين طبقات الصخور العميقه في باطن الارض. 

{الكهرباء}
هي اعظم صور الطاقه فائده،حيث يمكن توصيلها من مكان الى اخر عبر اسلاك. كما يمكن توليدها بسهوله من صور الطاقه الاخرى. فعلى سبيل المثال تستخدم طاقة مساقط المياه لتشغيل المولدات التي تنتج الكهرباء وهذه هي احدى صور "الكهرباء المائيه" او الكهرباء المولده بالقوى المائيه.

{مصادر اخرى للطاقه}
تشمل هذه المصادر الرياح وامواج المحيط والمياه الحاره التي تتدفق من الارض في بعض اجزاء من العالم على هيئة نبع ماء حار.وتتفجر معظم ينابيع الماء الحار في نيوزيلندا والولايات المتحده الامريكيه وايسلندا.

ألطاقه وأنواعها 

الحصان يسير على الطاقة النوويية 
ما هي الطاقة؟
تقول العامة أن الطاقة هي القدرة للمادة على اعطاء قوى قابله على انجاز عمل معين .
هل للطاقه اشكال مختلفه؟علل اجابتك ؟
اجل.يوجد للطاقه اشكال مختلفه مثل:- الطاقه العضليه ، الطاقه الحركيه، الطاقه 
الشمسيه طاقة جريان الماء، طاقة موادالوقود الطاقه الكهربائيه ،الطاقه الكيماويه ... 

مثال :-

عندما تكون وجوهها المختلفه تساعد في عملية تحول الطاقه من شكل الى اخر فالحصان المتحرك يولد الطاقه الكيماويه الموجوده في الشوقان والتبن الى طاقه من نوع اخر .
فمن اين تاتي هذه الطاقه الكيماويه ؟ ان الشوقان والتبن هما نباتات تحول نور الشمس وحرارتها من اجل النبته ، وهي تلتقط النور والحراره في اجزائها المختلفه . 
ثم ان كل انواع الطاقه تاتي من نور الشمس وحرارتها ،ولا يتعلق الامر بالطاقه المنتشره الظاهره فقط، بل ايضاًبالطاقه الكامنه في النباتات الماكوله من قبل الحيوانات التي تستطيع الجري فالحصان متحرك ذو قوه نوويه .


الطاقه الدوليه ؟؟

ما مصدر الاول للطاقه ؟ لقد اوضح "البيروت اينشتاين "ان الماده تستطيع ان تتحول الى طاقه ،وهذا السياق المتبع داخل نظامنا الشمسي والذي يعطي انقاجا ضخماً . فلو كنا نستطيع ان نحول الماء الموجود في قدح زجاجي الى طاقه ، لحصلنا على نسبه منها تساوي ما يعطيه 280 الف طن من البترول . إن الأنسان اليوم قد تعلم إن يستغل المادة وان يحولها إلى قنابل هيدروجينيه مرعبه .

ما هي الطاقة الناتجة عن الحركة ؟ 

انطفأت قدرات عملها إذ أنها عندما إحتازة مرتفع ، حركت وزنها الخاص في المنحدر وهذا الوزن هو الذي بانحداره ساعد السيارة للوصول إلى محطة المحروقات فالجسم المتحرك يملك إذا طاقة خاصة به ويستطيع معها أن يؤدي عملاً معين . 
وهذا النوع يسمى في علم الفيزياء (الطاقة الحركية ).

الطاقة وأشكالها وتحولاتها 

إذا فكرنا جيداً يمكننا أن نكتشف أنه يوجد الكثير من أنواع الطاقة ، كم هي أشكال الطاقة ؟ بطريقة علميه مبسطه ، تميز علماء الفيزياء ستة أشكال متنوعة للطاقة كل واحد قابل أن يتحول إلى أي شكل آخر … 
نستطيع أن نتحقق من كل ذلك بسهوله عندما نرى الطاقات من حولها . 

أشكال الطاقة هي :

1.الطاقة الآلية تضم الطاقة الحركية والطاقة الكامنة .
2.الطاقة الحرارية 
3.الطاقة الكيميائية 
4. الطاقة الكهربائية 
5. الطاقة الإشعاعية 
6.الطاقة النووية 

بقاء الطاقه 

عندما يريد سائق السياره ايقاف سيارته المنطلقه بسرعه فانه يعمل المكابح ( الفرامل ) وهو بذلك يسلط قوه على العجلات لايقافها عن الدوران .فاذا كانت سرعه السياره 70 كلم / س مثلا فان القوه اللازمه لايقافها تكون اكبر مما لو كانت سرعتها 30 كلم / سا .كذلك فان ايقاف شاحنه ضخمه تسير يسرعه 70 كلم / س يتطلب قوه اكبر من القوه المطلوبه لايقاف سياره تسير بسرعه نفسها .وهذا يعود الى ان الشاحنه اثقل من السياره بكثير وهذا يكسبها كميه تحرك (زخما ) اكبر .
فكميه التحرك لا تعتمد فقط على سرعه الجسم بل ايضا على كتلته .فالشاحنه المنطلقه بسرعه 70 كلم / س تتميز بكميه اكبر مما لو كانت تسير بسرعه 30 كم /س .ان كميه تساوي كتلته مضروبه في سرعته وقد اكتشف العلماء ان لدى ارتطام الاجسام .ببعضها او تصادمها فان كميه تحركها الكليه لا تتغير وهذا ما يسمى بقانون بقاء كميه التحرك .فاذا ما امسكت بشخص يقف بجانب مدرج التزلج في اثناء تزلجك على الجليد مثلا فانكما تنطلقان معا وبسرعه اقل من سرعتك الاصليه .وهذا يعود الى ان كميه تحركك الاصليه قد اقتسمت بين الشخصين .ان قانون بقاء كميه التحرك هو احد اهم المبادئ الرئيسيه في الفيزياء .وهناك قانون اخر مشابه هو قانون البقاء وينص على ان الطاقه لا تخلق ولا تفنى بل تتحرك فقط من شسكل الى اخر .ولقد ذكرنا بعض الامثله عن تغيرات الطاقه هذه في صفحه 76 ومن السهل التفكير بامثله اخرى .فالفحم مثلا يحرق في محطه توليد القدره فيعطي الحراره وهذه الحراره تستخدم لانتاج البخار لتدوير اشياء التوربين (العنفه ) .والتوربين بدوره يحرك المولد الذي يمدنا بالكهرباء .وفي المدفاه الكهربائيه تتحول الطاقه الكهربائيه الى حراره .هكذا فان الطاقه الكيمياويه المخزونه في الفحم قد استخدمت لانتاج الطاقه الحراريه في المدفاه الكهربائيه .ولكن يجدر بنا التذكير هنا بان في عمليه كهذه لا يمكن الاستفاده من كل طاقه كيماويه في الفحم لاستخدامها في المدافئ او في المحركات الكهربائيه .ذلك ان قسما من الطاقه يفقد خلال هذه العمليه .فمثلا في التوربين والموبلد تتولدج حراره بفعل احتكاك الاجزاء المتحركه فيهما .كما ان قسما من الطاقه الكهربائيه يسخن الاسلاك والكابلات الناقله للتيار الكهربائي وفي هذا كله فقدان للطاقه لا يحقق اي غرض مفيد .الا الذي يهمنا هنا هو انه ليس هناك من ضياع حقيقي للطاقه بل فقط تحول من شكل الى اخر .
في عصور ما قبل التاريخ استخدمت الاشجاروالنباتات المختلفه الناميه على مر الضهور الضوئيه والحراريه من الشمس .ثم تحولت هذه النباتات تدريجيا الى وقد كالفحم والنفط والغاز الطبيعي .ونحن عندما نستخدم انواع الوقود هذه فان الطاقه التي نحصل عليها هي نفس الطاقه التي وصلت للارض من الشمس في العصور الغابره مختزنه في بقايا الكائنات العضويه على شكل طاقه كيميائيه .
وفي مدى الثلاثين الاخيره اكتشف الانسان مصدرا جديدا للطاقه لا يزال في مرحله التطوير هو لطاقه النوويه .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (8 أغسطس 2006)

المصادر الثانويه للطاقه:

تأتي معظم الطاقة التي يستخدمها العالم من الفحم . والكهرباء .والبترول والتحولات الذرية (الطاقة النووية) . لكن توجد كذلك مصادر ثانوية للطاقة.
بعض هذه المصادر، مثل طاقة الرياح ، قد عرف منذ آلاف السنين وهناك مصادر أخرى، مثل مجمعات الطاقة الشمسية ، قد اكتشفت منذ عهد قريب جداً.

طاقة الرياح:

تستخدم طاقة الرياح في تسيير السفن الشراعية واليخوت حتى السفن الكبيرة كانت تعتمد على طاقة الرياح قبل أن تكتشف المحركات .
وكانت طواحين الهواء تستخدم لمئات السنين في طحن القمح و الغلال الأخرى ولا يزال الفلاحون حتى يومنا هذا يستخدمون هذه الطواحين بكثرة في ضخ المياه .بعض هذه الطواحين تستخدم لادارة مولدات القدرة الكهربية . ولكنها عادة لا تنتج إلا كميات ضئيلة من الكهربية قد لا تكفي إلا لمزرعة واحدة.

طاقة المياه: 

تأتي الطاقة المائية من طاقة تدفق المياه أو سقوطها . ولقد كانت طاقة المياه من أول أنواع الطاقة التي تعلم الإنسان استخدامها منذ حوالي 2000سنة ، حيث اخترع إنسان ما الساقية (الناعورة) وهي عبارة عن عجلة ذات ارياش حول إطارها وعندما يرتطم الماء المتحرك بالا رياش فانه يدير العجلة ويستخدم العجلة الدوارة في تسيير آلة. بهذه الطريقة تتحول طاقة المياه إلى طاقة ميكانيكية .
لقد ظلت السواقي لمئات السنين تستخدم في طواحين المياه لطحن الغلال. كانت العجلات تدار بواسطة مياه الأنهار سريعة التدفق.
في الوقت الحاضر، يعتبر توليد الكهرباء من أهم استخدامات القدرة المائية ، فعندما يتدفق الماء من مستوى عالٍ إلى مستوى منخفض فانه يدير التوربينات التي تشغل المولدات الكهربائية . والتوربين يعمل بنفس الطريقة التي تعمل بها الساقية 
ويطلق على الكهرباء التي تولد بهذه الطريقة اسم الكهرباء المائية.
في العادة تشيد بجانب النهر محطة لتوليد القدرة الكهربية بالقوة المائية . يقم سد ليحجز خلفه مياه النهر، ثم يغذيها للتوربينات بقوة هائلة .


*طاقة المد والجزر والأمواج * 

توجد كميات هائلة من الطاقة في حركات المد والجزر بالمحيطات .
ويمكن استخدام هذه الطاقة في أغراض مختلفة . فعلى سبيل المثال، محطات توليد القدرة الكهربية من حركات المد والجزر تعمل كمحطات هيدروكهربائية لتوليد القدرة وذلك بتحويل طاقة مياه المد والجزر المتحركة إلى الكهرباء .
ايضاً، تعتبر حركة أمواج البحر إلى أعلى والى اسفل مصدراً للطاقة ، ويمكن استخدامه لتوليد الكهرباء.

*مجمعات الطاقة الشمسية*

إن معظم الطاقة التي يستخدمها العالم تأتي اصلا من الشمس. لكن مجمعات الطاقة الشمسية تستخدم تلك الطاقة المستمدة مباشرة من الشمس بدلا من تبديدها دون جدوى .
تجميع الطاقة :هناك طريقتان في الطريقة الأولى ، يتم تركيز أشعة الشمس على مجمع بواسطة مرايا مكافئيه المقطع (طاسية الشكل) . ويتكون المجمع عادة من عدد من الأنابيب بها ماء أو هواء. تسخن حرارة الشمس الهواء أو تحول الماء إلى بخار. 
في الطريقة الثانية ، يمتص المجمع ذو اللوح المستوى حرارة الشمس تقريبا بنفس الطريقة التي يمتصها بها مستنبت زجاجى في بستان . وتستخدم الحرارة لتنتج هواء ساخن أو بخار .
استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية: يمكن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في أغراض كثيرة احد أهم هذه الاستخدامات هو تدفئة المنازل. يمرر الهواء الساخن أو الماء الساخن في مواسير ومشعات حول المنزل.
يمكن استخدام البخار لادارة توربين يشغل آلة أو يساعد على توليد كهرباء . كذلك يمكن تركيز أشعة الشمس بحيث تسخن الأفران وتطهى الطعام.

تكلمنا عن الطاقه ومصادرها , وعلمنا ان البترول مصدر من مصادر الطاقه وهنا سنتكلم عن هذا المصدر المهم بالتفصيل :
تعريف النفط
النفط أو البترول (كلمة مشتقة من الأصل اللاتيني "بيترا" والذى يعنى صخر, "أوليوم" والتى تعنى زيت), ويطلق عليه أيضا الزيت الخام, كما أن له إسم دارج "الذهب الأسود",وهو عبارة عن سائل كثيف, قابل للإشتعال, بني غامق أو بني مخضر, يوجد فى الطبقة العليا من القشرة الأرضية. وأحيانا يسمى نافثا, من اللغة الفارسية ("نافت" أو "نافاتا" والتى تعنى قابليته للسريان). وهو يتكون من خليط معقد من الهيدروكربونات, وخاصة من سلسلة الألكانات, ولكنه يختلف فى مظهره وتركيبه ونقاوته بشدة من مكان لأخر. وهو مصدر من مصادر الطاقة الأولية الهام للغاية (إحصائيات الطاقة فى العالم). البترول هو المادة الخام لعديد من المنتجات الكيماوية, بما فيها الأسمدة, مبيدات الحشرات, اللدائن.

منشأ البترول
المنشأ الحيوي
ينظر معظم الجيولوجيين إلى الزيت الخام, مثل الفحم والغاز الطبيعي, أنه ناتج من تأثير الضغط والحرارة على النباتات القديمة على مر العصور الجيولوجية. وطبقا لهذه النظرية, فقد تكون البترول من تحلل بقايا الحيوانات البحرية ونباتات ما قبل التاريخ. وبمرور قرون عديدة فإن هذه المادة العضوية, إختلطت بالطين, ودفنت تحت طبقات رسوبية من المواد. وأدت الحرارة والضغط الشديدين ألى تحول هذه الحيوانات والنباتات إلى مادة شمعية تسمى كيروجين, وإلى هيدروكربونات سائلة وغازية فى عملية تعرف بالتطور التدهوري. وإنتقلت هذه المادة خلال طبقات الصخور المجاورة حتى تم إحتجازها تحت الأرض فى صخور مسامية تسمي المستودعات, مكونة حقل زيت, والتي يمكن إستخلاص السائل منها بالحفر ثم الضخ.
المنشأ غير الحيوي
توماس جولد كان أكثر العلماء الغربيين تأييدا للنظرية الروسية-الأوكرانية المنشأ الغير حيوي للبترول. وهذه النظرية تفترض ان كميات ضخمة من الكربون الموجود طبيعيا على الأرض, بعضه فى شكل هيدروكربونات. ونظرا لأن الهيدروكربونات أقل كثافة من الموائع المسامية, فإنه يتجه للأعلى. وتحوله أشكال الكائنات الدقيقة إلى ترسبات هيدروكربونية عديدة. وأثبتت حسابات الديناميكا الحرارية والدراسات العملية أن "إن-ألكانات" (المكون الرئيسي للبترول) لا تنتج تلقائيا من الميثان فى الضغوط الموجودة فى الأحواض الرسوبية, وعلى هذا فإن نظرية المنشأ الغيرحيوي للهيدروكربونات تفترض التكون العميق (أسفل 200 ك.م) (شاهد النتائج).
• إلغاء حقيقة الأصل الحيوي للبترول الطبيعي. 
• مناقشة الأصل الغير حيوي للغاز 11:2002 (explorer) 
• المنشأ الغير حيوي للبترول 
تركيب البترول
أثناء عمليات التصفية, يتم فصل الكيماويات المكونة للبترول عن طريق التقطير التجزيئي, وهو عملية فصل تعتمد على نقط الغليان النسبية (أو قابلية التطاير النسبية). المنتجات المختلفة (بالترتيب طبقا لنقطة غليانها) بما فيها الغازت الخفيفة (مثل: الميثان, الإيثان, البروبان) كالتالي: البنزين, وقود المحركات النفاثة, الكيروسين, الديزل, الجازولين, شموع البرافين, الأسفلت, وهكذا. والتقنيات الحديثة مثل فصل الألوان الغازي, Hplc, فصل ألوان غازي-مطياف كتلة, يمكن أن تفصل بعض الأجزاء من البترول إلى مركبات فردية, وهذه طريقة من طرق الكيمياء التحليلية, تستخدم غالبا في أقسام التحكم في الجودة في مصافي البترول.
ولمزيد من الدقة, فإن البترول يتكون من الهيدروكربونات, وهذه بدورها تتكون من الهيدروجين, والكربون, وبعض الأجزاء غير الكربونية والتي يمكن أن تحتوي على النيتروجين, الكبريت, الأكسجين, وبعض الكميات الضئيلة من الفلزات مثل الفاناديوم أو النيكل, ومثل هذه العناصر لا تتعدى 1% من تركيب البترول.
وأخف أربعة ألكانات هم: ميثان Ch4, إيثان C2h6, بروبان C3h8, بيوتان C4h10. وهم جميعا غازات. ونقطة غليانهم -161.6 C° و -88 C° و -42 C° و -0.5 C°, بالترتيب (-258.9, -127.5, -43.6, -31.1 F°)
مدى السلاسل C5-7 كلها خفيفة, وتتطاير بسهولة, نافثا نقية. ويتم إستخدامهم كمذيبات, سوائل التنظيف الجاف, ومنتجات التجفيف السريع الأخرى. أما السلاسل من C6h14 إلى C12h26 تكون مختلطة ببعض وتستخدم فى الجازولين. ويتم صنع الكيروسين من السلاسل C10 إلى C15, ثم وقود الديزل/زيت التسخين فى المدى من C10 إلى C20, و يتم إستخدم زيوت الوقود الأثقل من ذلك فى محركات السفن. وجميع هذه المركبات البترولية سائلة فى درجة حرارة الغرفة.
زيوت التشحيم والشحم شبه الصلب (بما فيه الفزلين) تتراوح من C16 إلى C20.
السلاسل الأعلى من C20 تكون صلبة, بداية من شمع البرافين, ثم بعد ذلك القطران, القار, الأسفلت.
مدى درجات الغليان لمكونات البترول تحت تأثير الضغط الجوي في التقطير التجزيئي بالدرجة المئوية:
• إثير بترول: 40 – 70 C° يستخدم كمذيب 
• بنزين خفيف: 60 – 100 C° يستخدم كوقود للسيارات 
• بنزين ثقيل: 100- 150 C° يستخدم كوقود للسيارات 
• كيروسين خفيف: 120 – 150 C° يستخدم كمذيب ووقود للمنازل 
• كيروسين: 150 – 300 C° يستخدم كوقود للمحركات النفاثة 
• زيت الغاز: 250 – 350 C° يستخدم كوقود للديزل / للتسخين 
• زيت تشحيم: > 300 C° يستخدم زيت محركات 
• الأجزاء المتبقية: قار, أسفلت, وقود متبقي


----------



## shezargooo (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود ولاكن 
ارجو ان تكون اى معلومات مقبله على هيئة كتب فى الطاقة


----------



## خالد الحيمي (3 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي موضوع جيد

ارجولك التوفيق ومزيد من التألق


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ومشكور علي جهودكم


----------

